
Qualcomm/Broadcom Merger Blocked by Trump - neuromantik8086
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/12/technology/trump-broadcom-qualcomm-merger.html
======
philjohn
Whilst undoubtedly it would have been a great move for the combined company,
they would have too much market share of high-speed wireless chipsets and this
could have ended up badly for consumers - MediaTek, Intel and RealTek are
still bit players in wave 2 AC gear and beyond.

Also Qualcomm have traditionally been a little more open with their chipsets
(binary blob notwithstanding) so hopefully more routers in the future will
support open source firmwares without having to sign NDA's for driver source
access like DD-WRT did with Broadcom.

------
groceryheist
Good. We don't need more monopolistic conglomerates.

------
vadimberman
Not necessarily a bad thing, but... "National security"?

They told him that Singapore is different from Hong Kong and has nothing to do
with China, did they?

Because if it's about a small(er) country where China has economic influence,
than no merger with an APAC company will ever be approved, including companies
from countries like Australia, New Zealand, the Philippines.

Also, is Broadcom really a Singaporean company? A quick scan of online
resources seems to indicate that it's only incorporated here (likely for tax
purposes).

~~~
nick238
Australia and New Zealand are part of Five Eyes, so we like them.

------
Arbalest
Ignoring any concerns regarding national security and ignoring that this is
related to Drumpf, I'm pleased that we aren't going to have a second
chipzilla.

~~~
ofrzeta
So you think having one Chipzilla is better than two? And that this Chipzilla
didn't lobby with Trump to stop that merger?

